# Clarence Kennedy....God-like Genetics.



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

:cursing: :thumbup1:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Till he knes goes pop.Im sitting here wincing at that bounce.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it just me or do those videos look a bit suspect??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

no i dont think theyre suspect....he does compete for Ireland..

a quick google throws up loads of stuff on him


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair enough then


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

God like? If I could lift that much and looked like I didn't even lift, I'd consider that the worst genetics possible!!! :lol:

Fair play though, I did think they looked suspect, especially the fact he was walking the bar back and forth like it weighed nothing with the back squat, but if it's reputable then that's incredible lifting for someone who must weigh not a lot!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i dont think he has physique genetics, but natural strength genetics but the bucket load 

deffo think its reputable...check out some of his competition videos, he seems to hover around 88-90kg


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i this comp video, he looks a bit better imo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GodOfHormones said:


> God like? If I could lift that much and looked like I didn't even lift, I'd consider that the worst genetics possible!!! :lol:
> 
> Fair play though, I did think they looked suspect, especially the fact he was walking the bar back and forth like it weighed nothing with the back squat, but if it's reputable then that's incredible lifting for someone who must weigh not a lot!!


god like STRENGTH genetics

he doesnt train for bodybuilding but in the sport he trains he is one of the best so im sure hes doing doing more than ok for himself

and his vids are 100% real hes an insane lifter and ive watched and heard loads about him


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

He pulled 280kg dead at 92kg... FUUUUARK. Wonder how tall he is, because he looks far too small to be 92kg at anything less than 6'2! 280kg without a belt too! Makes my back hurt just thinking about it!! :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GodOfHormones said:


> He pulled 280kg dead at 92kg... FUUUUARK. Wonder how tall he is, because he looks far too small to be 92kg at anything less than 6'2! 280kg without a belt too! Makes my back hurt just thinking about it!! :lol:


google tom marting or luke davies

tom pulls 360 at under 90, luke pulls 340 at under 90


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> god like STRENGTH genetics
> 
> he doesnt train for bodybuilding but in the sport he trains he is one of the best so im sure hes doing doing more than ok for himself
> 
> and his vids are 100% real hes an insane lifter and ive watched and heard loads about him


I know this, I was making a joke because personally I'd hate to be that small with the ability to lift that much! (Obviously from a competition perspective this works to his advantage.) I know his style of training is't to induce hypertrophy, but generally speaking you'd expect someone with those lifts to be a fair bit bigger!

Insane strength though, as I've said, fair play.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

GodOfHormones said:


> God like? If I could lift that much and looked like I didn't even lift, I'd consider that the worst genetics possible!!! :lol:
> 
> Fair play though, I did think they looked suspect, especially the fact he was walking the bar back and forth like it weighed nothing with the back squat, but if it's reputable then that's incredible lifting for someone who must weigh not a lot!!


Maybe he doesn't give a $hit what he looks like and trains for strength, maybe he wants to keep his weight stable so doesn't eat enough to grow. If you think he hasn't got $hit hot genetics then you are on another planet.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

id take his crap genetics any day of the week :lol:


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

36-26 said:


> Maybe he doesn't give a $hit what he looks like and trains for strength, maybe he wants to keep his weight stable so doesn't eat enough to grow. If you think he hasn't got $hit hot genetics then you are on another planet.


LOL, I'm sure he doesn't, I said from MY PERSPECTIVE. Learn to read.. It's pretty clear he trains for strength :lol:

I said I, that's ME, not HIM, ME, would hate to have genetics like that. I'm sure he loves it, because it's what he loves doing.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

on that note, i reckon with those strength genetics, if he switched around his training...he would put on mass extremely easily...


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> on that note, i reckon with those strength genetics, if he switched around his training...he would put on mass extremely easily...


Do you think? I personally disagree. I know someone who competes in the probably the same league as him (natural tested powerlifting, not sure what 'federation'.) He's hella strong, but he's never been good for size. He's not "small" (i'd say he's bigger than this guy easily), but even when trying out hypertrophy training, it doesn't seem to work very well!

This guy is even skinner, so personally I couldn't see him ever being much physique wise! But who knows, I'd love to see him try and see what the result was! Imagine how much he'd be lifting if he was some 250lb+ monster!! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

everyones different man...he could turn out to be a pure mesomorph with freak like mass genetics, just the type of training he is doing is stimulating different fibers....maybe...we will never know


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

GodOfHormones said:


> LOL, I'm sure he doesn't, I said from MY PERSPECTIVE. Learn to read.. It's pretty clear he trains for strength :lol:
> 
> I said I, that's ME, not HIM, ME, would hate to have genetics like that. I'm sure he loves it, because it's what he loves doing.


You didn't say from your perspective in your first post did you? which was the post I read and then quoted, I didn't read your 2nd post until after . In fact you even questioned the authenticity of his lifts in your first post, of course you backtracked when you were called on it, Thanks for the neg btw, I hope it made you feel better, its an important business this internet lark


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

36-26 said:


> You didn't say from your perspective in your first post did you? which was the post I read and then quoted, I didn't read your 2nd post until after . In fact you even questioned the authenticity of his lifts in your first post, of course you backtracked when you were called on it, Thanks for the neg btw, I hope it made you feel better, its an important business this internet lark


"God like? If *I* could lift that much and looked like *I* didn't even lift, *I'd* consider that the worst genetics possible!!! "

If that wasn't clear enough, then I don't really know what is!! :lol: I went on to say fair play etc, I'm quite clear not slating the guy, I'm saying I PERSONALLY wouldn't want those genetics. So for you to bite my head off was out of order, hence the neg. That's all.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Got to respect those lifts !


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Stronger now


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Having never met God, it's difficult for me to say.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

You'd think one of his sponsors would have bought him a propper squat rack by now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Slagface said:


> You'd think one of his sponsors would have bought him a propper squat rack by now


 Olympic lifters don't appear to use racks, just holders or boxes.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Olympic lifters don't appear to use racks, just holders or boxes.


 fu**ing armatures :whistling:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

He's great a proper athlete with insane mobility! Check him out in his vid Harry Squatter


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

Do you guys think anyone would be able to get anywhere close to this kind of strength, or do you just need insane genetics?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack1234 said:


> Do you guys think anyone would be able to get anywhere close to this kind of strength, or do you just need insane genetics?


 Insane genetics + hard work ethic

the guy squats every day - you have to have the ability to recover quick, good strength etc. He has the whole package.

I believe this is a measly 1kg off the snatch world record in the 94kg class


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Coupla years ago on the beach. I and some new-found young fellas were doing pull ups.

Tiny unmuscled guy walked up. Jumped up and cranked out 33 non-stopn with no break in pretty good form. Dropped down, caught his breath, then walked away.

We all looked at each other sheepishly.

Generally strong = big. And generally big = strong. But this guy was a real-life Clarence Kennedy type.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jack1234 said:


> Do you guys think anyone would be able to get anywhere close to this kind of strength, or do you just need insane genetics?


 Both


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Coupla years ago on the beach. I and some new-found young fellas were doing pull ups.
> 
> Tiny unmuscled guy walked up. Jumped up and cranked out 33 non-stopn with no break in pretty good form. Dropped down, caught his breath, then walked away.
> 
> ...


 I used to be able to bang out 20 chins no problem when I first started lifting, can barely do 10 now :lol: Too heavy these days.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

filthy frank got strong


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

He's a stronger ****er fair play to him, not sure if he's natty but who cares good lifting!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

GodOfHormones said:


> "God like? If *I* could lift that much and looked like *I* didn't even lift, *I'd* consider that the worst genetics possible!!! "
> 
> If that wasn't clear enough, then I don't really know what is!! :lol: I went on to say fair play etc, I'm quite clear not slating the guy, I'm saying I PERSONALLY wouldn't want those genetics. So for you to bite my head off was out of order, hence the neg. That's all.


 I know this is an old post but I kind of think the opposite. Having big muscles but being weak I see as a bit pathetic. Like the synthol guys it's a bit pointless.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

He's probably got a half decent look to him aswell. Fair f**ks there's no drama with his lifts no hood up massive pair of beats or even loud music. Mentally he must be very strong as well


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressive.

It saddens me when I try to train for strength and have other people outlifting me with ease.

I just need to stick to looking good I guess and lift the pussy weights :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I used to be able to bang out 20 chins no problem when I first started lifting, can barely do 10 now :lol: Too heavy these days.


 Haha yeah when I was 6 stone lighter I could bang a lot out, now not so much.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Stronger now


 Some weight that...


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

Do you guys think he's natural or not? I've seen some discussions on whether he is using steroids or not...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jack1234 said:


> Do you guys think he's natural or not? I've seen some discussions on whether he is using steroids or not...


 300kg ATG back squat and you're asking that??!!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack1234 said:


> *Do you guys think he's natural* or not? I've seen some discussions on whether he is using steroids or not...












How can some of you lift for years and still ask naive questions like this?


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 300kg ATG back squat and you're asking that??!!


 Since I think he has said before that he is natural, and the fact that steroids are not vegan (not vegetarian) but he is, but I'm definitely open to the idea that he's not natty...


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> How can some of you lift for years and still ask naive questions like this?


 Well, I'm open to both ideas, but if you've seen his QnA's, he got asked how fast he progressed when he first started lifting, and he said he would sometimes add 10 or 20 kilos to his squat in the span of 8-9 days, which speaks to his incredible strength and it could just be that he has elite (top 99,9%) genetics. But I realize that he might have started taking enhancing substances later in his training to further up his numbers


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack1234 said:


> Well, I'm open to both ideas, but if you've seen his QnA's, he got asked how fast he progressed when he first started lifting, and he said he would sometimes add 10 or 20 kilos to his squat in the span of 8-9 days, which speaks to his incredible strength and it could just be that he has elite (top 99,9%) genetics. But I realize that he might have started taking enhancing substances later in his training to further up his numbers


 I've followed this dude from rather early, and yes he progressed fast, as anyone does at the earlier stages of lifting, but then diminishing returns kicks in and it becomes harder to make (fast) progress. It isn't a linear line of constant progress, you eventually hit walls, plateaus etc and other factors where things slow down. I went from a 4 plate dead lift to a 5 in the space of a couple months, took me far longer to reach 6 plates, and would take longer to reach 7, to 8 etc.

He has great genetics no doubt and work ethic, but i highly doubt he is natty. I believe he started using around 2015


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack1234 said:


> Do you guys think he's natural or not? I've seen some discussions on whether he is using steroids or not...


 people who are natural that can squat 300kg do not look like that


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Who was the guy on here a few years ago who could do big weighted pull ups. Used to put some good videos up. Can't remember his name. He was a strong guy


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TommyP87 said:


> Who was the guy on here a few years ago who could do big weighted pull ups. Used to put some good videos up. Can't remember his name. He was a strong guy


 @Baka ?


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

swole troll said:


> @Baka ?


 Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> I've followed this dude from rather early, and yes he progressed fast, as anyone does at the earlier stages of lifting, but then diminishing returns kicks in and it becomes harder to make (fast) progress. It isn't a linear line of constant progress, you eventually hit walls, plateaus etc and other factors where things slow down. I went from a 4 plate dead lift to a 5 in the space of a couple months, took me far longer to reach 6 plates, and would take longer to reach 7, to 8 etc.
> 
> He has great genetics no doubt and work ethic, but i highly doubt he is natty. I believe he started using around 2015


 Yeah, by the amount of muscle mass he gained within those years, it does look like he is using. But it really surprised me, I thought Clarence was all about ethics and being natural and stuff, he just didn't strike me as the type of guy who would use steroids


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like the video has been sped up when he's throwing that bar up to his chest, if it wasn't for everyone else in it being the right speed lol


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack1234 said:


> Yeah, by the amount of muscle mass he gained within those years, it does look like he is using. But it really surprised me, I thought Clarence was all about ethics and being natural and stuff, he just didn't strike me as the type of guy who would use steroids


 He is an athlete, it comes with the terrirtory and he knows this.

Being the best of the best will require drug use, you can't go against people with totals so high as a natural. Like said, it is a combination of great genetics, hard work, time and obviously a bit of drug use.


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> He is an athlete, it comes with the terrirtory and he knows this.
> 
> Being the best of the best will require drug use, you can't go against people with totals so high as a natural. Like said, it is a combination of great genetics, hard work, time and obviously a bit of drug use.
> 
> 1


 Yeah, understandable. but why doesn't he want to compete in weightlifting then, if he is trying to keep up with the pros?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Most impressive lifter I've seen, those squats are brilliant. Unbelievable genetics regardless of drug use


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

jake87 said:


> Most impressive lifter I've seen, those squats are brilliant. Unbelievable genetics regardless of drug use


 Yeah, in his first year his progression was insane


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone else think he looks like Clark Kent?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack1234 said:


> Yeah, understandable. but why doesn't he want to compete in weightlifting then, if he is trying to keep up with the pros?


 Not sure, maybe he won't pass drug test yet? I don't know. He said he might do a powerlifting comp in future anyway. I guarantee he will compete in weightlifting again once he breaks a record.


----------



## Jack1234 (Jan 31, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> Not sure, maybe he won't pass drug test yet? I don't know. He said he might do a powerlifting comp in future anyway. I guarantee he will compete in weightlifting again once he breaks a record.


 Would love to see him compete again and even break a record


----------

